# Bungee strap for ecollar?



## Pretzels (Aug 11, 2014)

I was thinking of ordering a bungee ecollar strap from Einstein ecollars to make a more flexible comfortable fit for my Dogtra 2300. 
Has anyone had experience with this collar strap, and do you think it actually makes a difference in comfort and improving constant contact? 
I can't tell if the elastic has too much resistance to make an actual difference and I don't really want to spend $30 for nothing. 
Is love to hear if anyone's tried it!


----------



## Pretzels (Aug 11, 2014)

Here's a link: Accessories for Remote Dog Trainers from E-Collar Technologies | (260) 357-0051 : 3/4" and 1" - 33" Long Biothane Buckle Collar with Bungee and Metal Quick Snap


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

I made one myself because I didn't think it'd make enough difference

I saw a collar that had bungee ties on someone's dog but couldn't find it online so made something similar


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

I use a bungee on my einstien it definately makes a difference. Nothing beats a double box on a bungee though.


----------



## Pretzels (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks guys! Well, I lucked out and found one that has never been used on ebay for $5!  So I'll give it try when it gets here and see how it works for my dog!


----------



## Pretzels (Aug 11, 2014)

lalachka said:


> I made one myself because I didn't think it'd make enough difference
> 
> I saw a collar that had bungee ties on someone's dog but couldn't find it online so made something similar


Nice!! I like your custom one! If I feel like the one I got needs a little more stretch, I might try to modify it too. Where did you get the elastic you used?


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Pretzels said:


> Nice!! I like your custom one! If I feel like the one I got needs a little more stretch, I might try to modify it too. Where did you get the elastic you used?


Lol some pants had the string on the bottom. Took it out

ETA I didn't modify the bungee one, I cut up my regular ecollar collar. I was going to buy the bungee one and figured the same thing, probably not stretchy enough. So destroyed mine instead


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Love love love mine. Ordered an orange one from them


----------

